# Cruising Families Wanted



## Tonga Fiji 2006 (Mar 2, 2006)

Any kids out there cruising Tonga Fiji Vanuatu May to October 2006?

Three children Bruno 14, Edie (girl) 13 and Isabella 11 marooned on yacht travelling to Tonga Fiji and Vanuatu need friends to look forward to meeting and sharing fun.

Post here with yacht name, call sign and possible route and dates and WE WILL FIND YOU!!!!!

Lady T
ZM2275
Tonga May-July Some time in Ha-pais but majority in Vavau
Fiji July-Sept North and West side predominantly but no set plans here....
Vanuatu October
Bundeburg Queensland November onwards


----------

